# Kurtis and Mocha



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Heres Kurtis- Hes a blue angora fox (At least I think so ) His belly is white, but the picture makes it look red. Hes not tan tho, I know that for sure :3 Hes currently up for stud 










And here is Mocha- Hes a standard chocolate. I just got him today, but I am wondering if hes even a fancy mouse. Idk why Im doubting it.. I got him at a pet shop and it said hes a fancy mouse.. I paid more for him. But I guess Ill just have to wait until he gets a bit older to tell for sure.










I love them both <3


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're very cute! 

In one sense, all mice are "fancy" mice. The distinction between "fancy" and "feeder" is mostly an artificial one. "Fancy" means "hobby" (as in the term "cat fancy") and "fancy mouse" means literally "a mouse from the fancy." It doesn't have anything to do with the ornateness or "fanciness" of the mouse in question. The English language is weird and subtle like that.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Really? Well I knew that the hobby part was the big difference- but arent there certain traits such as the ears, arch of the back, and size that are different from feeder mice? I mean since Im planning to show mine eventually I would like them to be up to breed standard.. sorry- Im still noobish :3 verryy ^_^;;


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, there are difference but usually the distinction is made between show mice and pet mice. The differences are on body type, size, and temperament.

This recent thread has a couple pictures of the differences: viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2319&start=0


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Oh, I see  Thanks so much.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

You're very welcome.

As you can see, I'm a total mouse dork.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Thats alright- I need help... Im a mouse dork in the sense that I love them to death... juuust not so much the smarts :3


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Jack Garcia said:


> You're very welcome.
> 
> As you can see, I'm a total mouse dork.


But a wealth of useful information resides in that head of yours  Your knowledge scares me and I wish I could learn as much as you have :lol:

Your mice are very handsome Myboykurtis. I especially like Mocha but that could be because I'm really biased and have a little boy and girl who look like him


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

I know- Jack knows so much. I feel dumb reading some of his posts sometimes XD

Thank you  Yes, I love him very much ^_^ Hes my sweet boy <3


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

MyBoyKurtis said:


> I know- Jack knows so much. I feel dumb reading some of his posts sometimes XD
> 
> Thank you  Yes, I love him very much ^_^ Hes my sweet boy <3


This is exactly what happens in my head when I read one of Jack's geneticy themed posts :shock: :lol: I can understand human genetics no prblem but it's been a long time since I looked at it and the differences are _huge_!!!

I don't blame you for loving him  Gideon and Fidget are little cuties too - I think being chocolate coloured makes them really attractive. Maybe that's just because I'm a chocoholic though :lol: The fact that around half my mice are named after sweeties would probably be very interesting to a psychiatrist :lol:


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

XD I actually dont like chocolate.. dont ask my why  But I do love the color on animals  I have a chocolate lab and I think theyre prettier than yellows and blacks.
I try naming my pets uncommon names.. butttt that doesnt always work out XD Its just too tempting to name them cutsey names <3


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

MyBoyKurtis said:


> XD I actually dont like chocolate.. dont ask my why  But I do love the color on animals  I have a chocolate lab and I think theyre prettier than yellows and blacks.
> I try naming my pets uncommon names.. butttt that doesnt always work out XD Its just too tempting to name them cutsey names <3


You are weird - how can you not like chocolate?!?!?!?! I've two chocolate mice and my cat is a chocolate asian too (well technically he isn't my cat but my mum's, he just claimed me )

I try to go for unusual names too but I usually end up with silly ones instead. I think only a few of my mice have normal names. What do you think?
Pop, Charlie, Marx, Kissifur, Scrambled Egg, Toastie, Kissifur, Mintola, Custard, Mustard, Indiana, Jones, Hubble, Bubble, Trouble, Gideon, Trebor, Sullivan, Sully, BJ, Bluey, Vidal, Sookie, SHerbet, Nibblet, Minnie, Fe, Semolina, Itsy, Bitsy, Daisy, Fidget, Tootie and Frootie


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Very pretty
I just love how petshops throw labels on animals just to sell them for more, not.


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Lol- I know, everyone thinks Im odd for that 

I like them all :3 and they are all very origional ^_^ How do you keep so many at one time?  Well I guess Ill have around that much soon.. I have 3 litters on the way as of right now o.o


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

MyBoyKurtis said:


> Lol- I know, everyone thinks Im odd for that
> 
> I like them all :3 and they are all very origional ^_^ How do you keep so many at one time?  Well I guess Ill have around that much soon.. I have 3 litters on the way as of right now o.o


Easy, I use them to scare away people and it means I have loads of space :lol: That and I don't breed, these are my pets  I would love to breed but I know I could never give any of them away and I couldn't bring myself to cull because I'm way too soft. (And I forgot 3 - Nutmeg, Cinnamon and Saffron, a total of 36 )


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Hehe  Thats a shame, your mice are way cute. I would so take a pup from you if you bred them (And of course if I didnt live across the globe XD).. Well next time I go to ireland, Ill have to make a quick trip over to scotland and bring you one of my pups XD I dont like giving mine away either- but if they go to a good home, Im more than happy to give them up (usually in pairs. Like 2 brothers or 2 sisters together :3)


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

MyBoyKurtis said:


> Hehe  Thats a shame, your mice are way cute. I would so take a pup from you if you bred them (And of course if I didnt live across the globe XD).. Well next time I go to ireland, Ill have to make a quick trip over to scotland and bring you one of my pups XD I dont like giving mine away either- but if they go to a good home, Im more than happy to give them up (usually in pairs. Like 2 brothers or 2 sisters together :3)


Thankies for the compliments  Sounds like a plan  People keep telling me it's a small world, they clearly don't try to go travelling around it with animals very often :lol:


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Yes indeed. 8 hr plane ride to paris.. then a 2 hour plane ride to ireland. Its not a short trip- thats for sure  I love Ireland though- so its well worth it ^_^ I have yet to go to scotland however. I really want to


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

MyBoyKurtis said:


> Yes indeed. 8 hr plane ride to paris.. then a 2 hour plane ride to ireland. Its not a short trip- thats for sure  I love Ireland though- so its well worth it ^_^ I have yet to go to scotland however. I really want to


You aren't missing much tbh. Although if you like rain you'll love it  I've never been out of the UK  Not a single stamp on my nice shiny new passport so I'm going to have to get that sorted out!!


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Totally! Save up some $$ and come visit me  Ill take you to Washington D.C. and all that good stuff XD


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

MyBoyKurtis said:


> Totally! Save up some $$ and come visit me  Ill take you to Washington D.C. and all that good stuff XD


If you save up I'll take you on the Scottish tour when you come over and we can go look for Nessie and join the Great Haggis Hunt!  No one here will go hunt haggis with me


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

Haggis.. hunt? o.o I thought haggis was inside an animal XD


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:lol: Haggis is made of animal insides (usually oats, dried blood and some other lovelies in a sheeps stomach yes :lol: BUt the scottish tourist board occasionally put together a "haggis hunt" where you have to hunt for (I think) a golden haggis (it's some statue or ornament) in order to win prizes and you can do it online as well  Here are some links  http://www.selkirkweekendadvertiser.co. ... 6014119.jp
http://haggishunt.scotsman.com/

Only 6 months until the next one :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

So how crazy does that make me that I know this....?


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

XD Its not crazy at all. Its funny :3 That actually looks kinda fun ^^


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Yay! You can come with me then   The online one starts in November  :lol:


----------



## MyBoyKurtis (May 17, 2010)

o.o! Excellent ^_^


----------

